# Dr. Dodds Vacs. and my vet



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

So, I've been doing a lot of reading lately, and I like the idea of going with Dr. Dodds vaccinations protocol. It seems like the safest, healthiest thing for my dogs. Anyway, I just moved to this area, so I set up an appointment with a new vet because it's time for Minnie's rabies vaccine. The lady on the phone first sounded ok with titer testing for Minnie's other vaccines, then when she asked me if Minnie had any reactions to the vaccines before and I said no, she said that she wasn't sure if they did titer testing, and that we could talk about it tomorrow (her appt. is then). I get the feeling that I need to talk them into titer testing. Minnie has not had any reactions to her vaccines in the past, as far as I know, but I do know that several people with dogs from the same breeder and parentage have issues with vaccines, and I want to prevent them. Any suggestions on convincing my vet?


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

I'd call back and ask for an answer to the question if they titer or not. If no, tell her you'd like to cancel the appointment.  FYI - I believe vets do the blood draw and sent that out to a lab to test. I don't think they do the titer right there in their office.

Understanding Titer Tests

I think you can even send this out yourself.

But if this vet won't help you then find another who will. It's your money paying them for a service.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Please read this from the AAHA. They recommend the puppy shots, 1st year booster and then every 3 years after that. I wouldn't even waste my money on a titer at this point.

http://www.aahanet.org/PublicDocuments/VaccineGuidelines06Revised.pdf


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Isn't Minnie past puppy shots? (From signature line, "Minnie - 11/2008".)

I'd follow Dr. Dodds vaccination protocol myself. 

Dr-Dodds-ChangingVaccProtocol

From the above site;


> Vaccinate for rabies virus according to the law, except where circumstances indicate that a written waiver needs to be obtained from the primary care veterinarian. In that case, a rabies antibody titer can also be performed to accompany the waiver request. See www rabieschallengefund.org


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

We also follow Dr. Dodd's vaccine protocol. I like Vinnie's suggestion-just call back and ask them if they titer test or not.

All vets are different. I made it very clear with our vet how we wanted to vaccinate then titer test our boy. I actually printed out & brought with me Dr. Dodd's vaccine sheet & we reviewed it together-he was supportive.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I sent my vet Dr. Dodds vaccination schedule when Karlo was going thru his series of puppy shots. Every time I went in to get the booster, the tech asked if we wanted the rabies too.
I had to pay an additional office call to have them separated out, I waited until he was as old as the law allowed for the rabies shot. 
I don't know why vets are so gung-ho on those risky strong cocktails....they should know better! My vet also kept pushing the lepto and lyme's vaccine, I declined it every time and she marked it on my file that she discussed it with me and I said no.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

It's not just the Vets, even Pediatricians have the same attitude towards vaccines. I had to pay the co-pay every month I took my child for his vacs, I only allowed 2 vacs each visit. 

I'm going to read Dr. Dodds vaccine protocol as well. When Zeus finished with his puppy shots, I only allowed the rabies vaccines afterwards, no other vacs.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I would also call, and take a copy of Dodd's vac protocal and say, "this is what I want to follow with MY dog"..


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

If she was born 11/2008, probably had regular vaccines up to this point, there is no reason to titer or to vax.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Only for the required by law rabies....


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

onyx'girl said:


> Only for the required by law rabies....


True, forgot about that one!


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

So, I am trying to learn about this as well....in the future are you saying that the only vax needed is rabies? What about kennel cough? At what age do stop?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Unless you board your dog, you shouldn't have to worry about KC. Do you work in a shelter? Anywhere that you could be exposed to KC? I follow the AAHA guideline. After 3 years, I'll titer Jax and see is she needs any vaccines.

Rabies is the ONLY shot REQUIRED by law. That doesn't mean that is the only shot needed but IMO, they don't need the vaccines yearly.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

jakeandrenee said:


> So, I am trying to learn about this as well....in the future are you saying that the only vax needed is rabies? What about kennel cough? At what age do stop?


In a recent peer-reviewed paper by Schultz, it was shown that if a dog is successfully vaccinated after the age of 16 weeks, then the core vaccine (parvo and distemper) will provide long term immunity, most likely for life.

The 3 year protocol is really a transition protocol, a bit of a compromise. About a decade ago, when that protocol was being pushed for, just about everyone was doing annual vaccinations, and just going every three years was a very dramatic change in thinking.

There are a bunch of articles here:
Vaccination - GermanShepherdHome.net


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Yes, I have and will board Jake from time time (maybe twice a year) so I guess I have to vac for KC. 

So, with Jake being one now he has two more years of most of this stuff...

I have an indoors only cat and she was only had her vacs the first year. She never ever goes outside or has to boarded.....


----------

